# String turns



## Steel26golf (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all I just had a new string put on my PSE stinger. Looks great. Sounds quite. Shoots awesome. The only problem is when I nock a arrow the string twists around and I have trouble clipping my release to the loop. When there is no arrow on the string the loop and peep face in the correct direction. As soon as I nock a arrow they spin around. Not a major problem but a annoyance. The loop presses up against the arrow shaft and it's tough to clip the release. Any ideas will help. Thanks in advance


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Guessing maybe the tag line under the serving (making that point on the serving a fraction bigger) is catching the nock and making the string twist when its snapped on the string. Try reserving or just hold the loop in place while you knock the arrow (a bunch) and maybe it will flatten out the tag line a little.

Thats my guess.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Sounds like your center serving is too large for your nocks. If you had the string put on at a shop they should have checked that. 

How tight do your nocks fit on the string? They should be tight enough for the arrow to hang vertically, but loose enough to fall off with a gentle tap. Also, you should be able to easily slide the nock up and down the served section of the string.

There are many different sizes and types of serving available. One or two sizes smaller should do it for you.

BTW, don't let the shop talk you into filing the nocks bigger to fit the string. When you have to replace a nock, that becomes a problem. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Steel26golf (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok thank you guys. I will see if the nock is too tight in the morn and I have 3d shoot at that shop on tues so I will take care of it then.


----------



## dw97224 (Mar 13, 2007)

Your nock should click on, and if you hold the bow parallel to the ground pull the string up 1'' and let go, the arrow should fall off the string, if it doesn't it's too tight. Your string maker should always check what nocks and arrows you shoot. This will give him the correct serving diameter along with the number of strands in your string.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

it could be the loop is too tight or not tied proper and its pinching the nock and when it rotates and it causes some issues


----------

